# Dingwall NG-2 (Old NBD)



## Sean Muffin (Oct 6, 2015)

Got this a few months ago, but I'm late to joining SSO and sharing it.

Dingwall Adam "Nolly" Getgood signature model
Alder Body
Maple Neck
Maple Fingerboard
Novax Fanned Fret System
37"-34" scale
Darkglass Tone Capsule Preamp - Low, Low Mid, Hi Mid

Pics:






































This is a great sounding and playing bass.
The 37" low B is super punchy and clear sounding.
The Darkglass preamp sounds great, and is hitting some nice frequencies.

Here's a recording I made with it using my B7K into my Axefx II: https://soundcloud.com/sean-muffin/dingwall-ng-2-b7k-axefx-ii-test


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 6, 2015)

these basses sound and play amazingly well, and i'd love nothing more than to own this exact same bass in black with a B7K, would kill for death metal on bass


----------



## elkinz (Oct 6, 2015)

god this really hasn't helped my never ending lust for dingwalls...


----------



## TedEH (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm not a huge fan of those pickguards, but it looks pretty slick in all-black.


----------



## Nlelith (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice bass. And it sounds really great indeed, not helping my GAS. HNBD!


----------



## Sean Muffin (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Oct 8, 2015)

Happy old NBD! Your high quality pictures makes me think twice about posting my Combustion


----------



## Sean Muffin (Oct 9, 2015)

Seybsnilksz said:


> Happy old NBD! Your high quality pictures makes me think twice about posting my Combustion



Thanks, I'm glad you like them!


----------



## EclecticFinn (Oct 15, 2015)

Amazing bass, congrats! I love the black body and maple fret board look.


----------



## illimmigrant (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow that looks great in black.
I just inquired about the lead time on a blue one and I was told 7 months!


----------



## Harry (Oct 18, 2015)

Very cool bass indeed, congrats!


----------



## noUser01 (Oct 19, 2015)

This is my favorite combo with these basses, black with maple fretboard and the faux-carbon fiber pickguard. Incredibly jealous of that one! Congrats and happy NBD man, enjoy.


----------



## thrashcomics (Aug 24, 2016)

Do these things have real Hipshot tuners on them?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 27, 2016)

Congrats man!


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Aug 27, 2016)

Damn that's awesome. And sounds as good as it looks.

Congrats man!


----------

